# Super HD Rocks on the Premiere!



## HockeyFan (Oct 9, 2010)

Just got it! Quality improvement is
Night & day difference .
Makes regular HD look like SD.

Watched twilight zone, of all things.
Looked like it was made 2013.

Saw 3d is available also. Haven't tried it yet.
don't care so much for 3d shows.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

What is "Super HD"?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I think OP is talking about Netflix 1080p streams. I turned off 1080p/24 pass through on my Premiere because of the constant res changes that have been talked to death about in Netflix threads.


----------



## HockeyFan (Oct 9, 2010)

Netflix Super HD. Was just on cablevision and google fiber
when introduced, but no may be expanding.
I have fios and just saw it on Netflix titles.

http://www.engadget.com/2013/01/08/netflix-super-hd-3d-streaming/


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

Ah, so the Premiere supports Super HD? Nice! Now they just need to speed up that god awful interface.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

HockeyFan said:


> Netflix Super HD. Was just on cablevision and google fiber
> when introduced, but no may be expanding.
> I have fios and just saw it on Netflix titles.
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2013/01/08/netflix-super-hd-3d-streaming/


Super HD is on ALOT of cable companies and was at launch.. If you read the DSL reports news article and engadget articles they were very wrong. My small cable company supported it at launch

And yes it looks like the Premiere supports it now


----------



## HockeyFan (Oct 9, 2010)

It wasn't on fios. Complaints on fios forum.
Guess they heard 

Don't see it on ps3 or tv app. Thought ps3 
is on list.

Either way, glad its showing up .

Premiere is my preferred Netflix device.
Some times there's pixeling issues and 
I have to fall back to tv app.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Sony PlayStation 3
Apple TV with 1080p
Roku with 1080p*
Nintendo Wii U
Windows 8 App
TiVo Premiere DVR
Blu-Ray Players, Smart TV's, Home Theaters, and Streaming Players with existing Netflix 1080p support*


----------



## csm10495 (Nov 15, 2008)

Now all I need is Amazon Prime Instant Video...


----------



## Johnwashere (Sep 17, 2005)

If it worked for time warner I would resubscribe


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

No Super HD support available here yet. (Charter)


----------



## zerophin (May 17, 2012)

Just saw it for some Netflix shows, quality is certainly improved (already was available on my PS3 app.)


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I tried out SuperHD the last couple of days using UnBlock US and my FiOS connection.
On the Premiere it certainly looked very good and SuperHD was more consistent from my Premieres than from my other Netflix devices.

I still need to check out the 3D content if it is available from Netflix on my Panny BD player.

http://www.unblock-us.com/ has a 7 day free trial. So you can sign up, change your DNS servers and you can check out Netflix Super HD that way. Since I'm on FiOS I doubt super HD will be coming to me through them so with unBlcok US that gives me the option to check it out. And if I keep using it after the 7 day trial, they charge $5 a month.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Huh that's interesting. But $5/mo is a bit steep for a proxy. I wonder if there any other services like that which are cheaper?


----------



## DPF (Mar 20, 2003)

Alright, so I have WOW cable which as I understand it, is in the Netflix co-op dealio and SuperHD should be available. I believe I set my Tivo a long time ago to always display at 1080i. I think 1080p/24 pass thru is enabled, but the hard 1080i setting I assume negates that?

Efeectively, what would I need to do to test drive this SuperHD? Is it only available for certain shows? Do I need to change the output res to as recieved? I'd like to play around and see how it looks this weekend if I get some time.

Thanks,
-DPF


----------



## HockeyFan (Oct 9, 2010)

DPF said:


> Alright, so I have WOW cable which as I understand it, is in the Netflix co-op dealio and SuperHD should be available. I believe I set my Tivo a long time ago to always display at 1080i. I think 1080p/24 pass thru is enabled, but the hard 1080i setting I assume negates that?
> 
> Efeectively, what would I need to do to test drive this SuperHD? Is it only available for certain shows? Do I need to change the output res to as recieved? I'd like to play around and see how it looks this weekend if I get some time.
> 
> ...


On the TiVo , the shows that are available in
super HD, indicate it, by the title.
I have fios in NJ, and it became available 
this week.
I checked the ps3 and Sony app. Neither are
showing it available. Strange, since ps3 is a supported 
device.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

I am surprised by the number of titles available in Super HD. For some reason, I figured this would be more of a premium offering that Netflix would make available only on select shows/movies (perhaps having to do with studio content rights?). Probably 80 or more percent of the shows that were available in HD a week ago are showing as Super HD for me on the TiVo.

I have TWC, which isn't on the supported list. I've been working my way through Jericho over the last month or so. It has always showed in HD but I've always thought it looked soft compared to other Netflix HD titles. It showed as Super HD yesterday and the picture did look better, but maybe it was placebo affect. The way the Netflix page reads is that they only display the Super HD tag when your ISP is on the approved list. Maybe TWC is now supported? Can't find any news to support this.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

HockeyFan said:


> On the TiVo , the shows that are available in
> super HD, indicate it, by the title.
> I have fios in NJ, and it became available
> this week.
> ...


So without changing your DNS severs to something like unBlock US, Super HD showed up on FiOS?
If so I'll need to change my DNS IP addresses back to the FIOs ones.


----------



## HockeyFan (Oct 9, 2010)

aaronwt said:


> So without changing your DNS severs to something like unBlock US, Super HD showed up on FiOS?
> If so I'll need to change my DNS IP addresses back to the FIOs ones.


Yes. 
If it shows up on ps3 or tv apps also ,
let me know.

Thanks


----------



## bd177 (Oct 22, 2010)

aaronwt said:


> So without changing your DNS severs to something like unBlock US, Super HD showed up on FiOS?
> If so I'll need to change my DNS IP addresses back to the FIOs ones.


I use Google for my DNS on FIOS and just checked and noticed that the "SuperHD" is there on Netflix.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

mrizzo80 said:


> I am surprised by the number of titles available in Super HD. For some reason, I figured this would be more of a premium offering that Netflix would make available only on select shows/movies (perhaps having to do with studio content rights?). Probably 80 or more percent of the shows that were available in HD a week ago are showing as Super HD for me on the TiVo.
> 
> ...


I watched a movie the other day called "Surrender Dorothy" which was tagged by Netflix as "SuperHD" and the video quality was awful. I also tried to watch "Everybody Loves Raymond" and couldn't because the video was so awful, I couldn't believe they were calling it HD. I called Netflix support and told them that Netflix is using the term "HD" very loosely as some of the movies and TV shows are definitely NOT HD. Also, HD should include the higher quality audio codex as well. HD should be at least 720p and DD 5.1 Plus in my opinion before it should be called HD much less SuperHD.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

lujan said:


> I watched a movie the other day called "Surrender Dorothy" which was tagged by Netflix as "SuperHD" and the video quality was awful. I also tried to watch "Everybody Loves Raymond" and couldn't because the video was so awful, I couldn't believe they were calling it HD. I called Netflix support and told them that Netflix is using the term "HD" very loosely as some of the movies and TV shows are definitely NOT HD. Also, HD should include the higher quality audio codex as well. HD should be at least 720p and DD 5.1 Plus in my opinion before it should be called HD much less SuperHD.


Just watched Raymond and the quality was fine


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

You should note that just because Netflix tags it with "Super HD" doesn't mean you will get that quality. You need to verify that at https://signup.netflix.com/superhd. The tag is currently there to say they support it on that video and it is shown for all users not just ones who support it.


----------



## HockeyFan (Oct 9, 2010)

rainwater said:


> You should note that just because Netflix tags it with "Super HD" doesn't mean you will get that quality. You need to verify that at https://signup.netflix.com/superhd. The tag is currently there to say they support it on that video and it is shown for all users not just ones who support it.


Just checked that site. Says I don't have it.

Saw the new super HD labels and thought 
the picture was much improved.
Either my Netflix connection or tivo's servers
worked out some issue going on. 
Picture looked good before, and much better now.

Sorry for the false hope with fios users.


----------



## DPF (Mar 20, 2003)

I was able to test drive it this weekend on a few things. Looked fantastic. It does do the re-sync when it switches over to 1080p/24, but other than that it is phenomenal. I was surprised by the number of titles available as well.

I have WOW cable, with whatever their Basic tier is. I want to say it's 15M/1M.

A nice test drive for it is Pixar stuff. The kids were watching Mater's Tall Tales and it was beautiful.

-DPF


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Netflix Super HD now available on Cox Arizona.
https://signup.netflix.com/superhd

Netflix seems to load faster and the 1080p bug, switching resolutions so far has not happened, after the initial switch to 1080p.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

CoxInPHX said:


> Netflix Super HD now available on Cox Arizona.
> https://signup.netflix.com/superhd
> 
> Netflix seems to load faster and the 1080p bug, switching resolutions so far has not happened, after the initial switch to 1080p.


 Cox Orange County looks like supports it now too. Unlike for you though there were jumps between 1080p/24 & 720p for me while watching a couple of Mad Men episodes (which are available in Super HD).


----------



## Quake97 (Apr 24, 2006)

Works on FiOS in Philly too. 

Joe


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> No Super HD support available here yet. (Charter)


I have a feeling that Charter, particularly in our area, doesn't get around to a lot of stuff until well after everybody else has it.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

Cox San Diego South is set up for it as well. I'm surprised--having held out since June I wasn't sure that any more large US cable MSOs were going to sign up for access to Open Connect. Maybe Netflix's asking their subs to ask their ISPs to join up so that they can get Super HD and 3D video has had an effect. I wonder if my local network has had any of Netflix's storage caches installed in it.

For the past week we've been discussing a way that you can get the Super HD and 3D video encodes while using an ISP that's not set up to access Open Connect in a thread on AVS Forum starting with this post. Scan through to the end of the thread for some caveats and workarounds. The method has the additional feature of letting you access titles in other Netflix regions which are not available to view in the US.



Quake97 said:


> Works on FiOS in Philly too.


"Works"? If you go to http://signup.netflix.com/superhd does it say "Your Internet Provider is ready for Super HD!" in big green letters under the picture? If Verizon is joining up that's pretty big news.

As a sanity check, play "Example Short 23.976" a test clip with a bit-rate/resolution info overlay burned into each of its component video encodes (the version that TiVo gets is a little strange; they removed the 235-, 375- and 750 Kbps encodes from the one other devices are getting and TiVo still seems to have those, but they don't have the info overlay). Currently it doesn't seem to be possible to play this clip on any of my 1080p-capable Netflix playing devices unless the player is assigned to Open Connect servers. You should see the bit-rate on the overlay get up to the 4300- and 5800 Kbps "Super HD" encodes.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

HockeyFan said:


> Just got it! Quality improvement is
> Night & day difference .
> Makes regular HD look like SD.


What'd you watch where you thought that the difference between their normal 1080p and the new "Super HD" was "night & day"?


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

mikeyts said:


> As a sanity check, play "Example Short 23.976" a test clip with a bit-rate/resolution info overlay burned into each of its component video encodes (the version that TiVo gets is a little strange; they removed the 235-, 375- and 750 Kbps encodes from the one other devices are getting and TiVo still seems to have those, but they don't have the info overlay). Currently it doesn't seem to be possible to play this clip on any of my 1080p-capable Netflix playing devices unless the player is assigned to Open Connect servers. You should see the bit-rate on the overlay get up to the 4300- and 5800 Kbps "Super HD" encodes.


Thanks very cool,
1080p - Bitrate 5800 Kbps on my Premirers and Roku 2 XS 1080p also. I see the overlay on both,

I find it odd that the Manage video quality page does not have Super HD listed.
https://account.netflix.com/HdToggle

It is also odd that they list some 1080i content as Super HD, can 1080i be Super HD?
Examples, British titles: Doctor Who Season 6 and Merlin


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

CoxInPHX said:


> It is also odd that they list some 1080i content as Super HD, can 1080i be Super HD?
> Examples, British titles: Doctor Who Season 6 and Merlin


AFAIK, none of Netflix's content is encoded interlaced. Most motion pictures and American television is p24; the British stuff is p25. Some very old television is p30, but even some of that is encoded p24. Lots of things pre-HDTV television were shot to film and have been transferred to widescreen high-def and look pretty good. The early seasons of _Law & Order_ are like that (though it weirdly switches from 1.77:1 to 1.33:1 at Season 3).

The framerate of the video doesn't limit its resolution.

Most titles which have HD encodes have Super HD ones. There are some titles which are limited to 720p; these mostly seem to be big theatrical release titles like _Thor_, _Captain America_, _Transformers: Dark of the Moon_, _True Grit_, _Super 8_ and some others. These generally can't be played in HD on PCs at all and many of them don't have available digital 5.1 sound (the descriptions on Netflix's website will say "HD on your TV", by which to say "not on your PC"). I did come across one title which was 720p only but _could_ be played in 720p on PC (_Equilibrium_--good flick) but I think that it's the only one I've seen.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I'm on FiOS in the DC area. I switched from my UNBLock DNS IP addresses to the Google ones and tried it out yesterday. When I did, the SuperHD and 3D options disappeared. Then I tried the FiOS DNS addresses. I got the same result. As soon as I went back to the unBlock DNS addresses, the SuperHD and 3D streams popped back up and would play.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

mikeyts said:


> AFAIK, none of Netflix's content is encoded interlaced. Most motion pictures and American television is p24; the British stuff is p25. Some very old television is p30, but even some of that is encoded p24. Lots of things pre-HDTV television waas shot to film and it's been transferred to widescreen high-def and looks pretty good. The early seasons of _Law & Order_ are like that (though it weirdly switches from 1.77:1 to 1.33:1 at Season 3).
> 
> The framerate of the video doesn't limit its resolution.
> 
> Most titles which have HD encodes have Super HD ones. There are some titles which are limited to 720p; these mostly seem to be big theatrical release titles like _Thor_, _Captain America_, _Transformers: Dark of the Moon_, _True Grit_, _Super 8_ and some others. These generally can't be played in HD on PCs at all and many of them don't have available digital 5.1 sound (the descriptions on Netflix's website will say "HD on your TV"). I did come across one title which was 720p only but _could_ be played in 720p on PC (_Equilibrium_--good flick) but I think that it's the only one I've seen.


Isn't the Premiere limited to 1080P24 max? and that is only passthrough. So anything with a higher framerate, would that need to be sent at a lower resolution since the Premiere can't pass it through? So it would scale it down to something lower.

Edit: I just tried one of those season 6 Doctor Who episodes. On this TiVo I have 720P, 1080i, and 1080P24 selected for output. It never exceeded 1080i for the output.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> Isn't the Premiere limited to 1080P24 max? and that is only passthrough. So anything with a higher framerate, would that need to be sent at a lower resolution since the Premiere can't pass it through? So it would scale it down to something lower.


Obviously the Premiere can output 720p60 and 1080i30 and can scale either into the other. It can change p24, p25 and p30 into anything it can output other than 1080p24, which it can only only output if it gets it as input. If it could turn other formats into 1080p24 you could set that as the only resolution and not have to deal with that stupid switch from p60 or i30 which causes displays to momentarily decompensate.

BTW, if you want to determine the framerate of a Netflix title, play it in the PC web browser player, left-click the picture after it starts to give it keyboard focus and type CTRL-ALT-D while it's not blown up fullscreen to toggle a diagnostic info overlay. Read the framerate from "Video frames (rendered/dropped)" line.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Downton Abbey which is listed as SuperHD never exceeded 1080i/60 while I was watching. Other SuperHD titles I tried did give me 1080p/24. So I've found seemingly at least 1 series listed as SuperHD which is not 1080p. The https://signup.netflix.com/superhd link seems to imply that all SuperHD titles should be 1080p capable.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

moyekj said:


> Downton Abbey which is listed as SuperHD never exceeded 1080i/60 while I was watching. Other SuperHD titles I tried did give me 1080p/24. So I've found seemingly at least 1 series listed as SuperHD which is not 1080p. The https://signup.netflix.com/superhd link seems to imply that all SuperHD titles should be 1080p capable.


It is 1080p, just 1080p_25_ not p24. TiVo can't output p25 to your television (and no US television could deal with it anyway) so it has to turn it into something else.

Is TiVo sold in the British market? If so, I'll bet that it can output p25. Of course, the great majority of Netflix content will be p24 anyway.

EDIT: I found "A complete guide to your Virgin Media TV powered by TiVo". It talks about video output format settings for 720p, 1080i and 1080p (also 576i and 576p), which must be 720p50, 1080i25 and 1080p25 in the UK. I wonder if the chipset they're using can scale everything to 1080p25?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

mikeyts said:


> It is 1080p, just 1080p_25_ not p24. TiVo can't output p25 to your television (and no US television could deal with it anyway) so it has to turn it into something else.


 1080p/25 explains why, thanks.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I certainly hope if/when a series 5 comes out that it doesn't have this limitation. And can give you the option to scale to 1080P60/50 or 1080P24/25. Or still have native resolution output. My last few HDTVs could handle 1080P25 or my external scaler could handle it.


----------



## Mike-Wolf (Feb 25, 2013)

mikeyts said:


> AFAIK, none of Netflix's content is encoded interlaced. Most motion pictures and American television is p24; the British stuff is p25. Some very old television is p30, but even some of that is encoded p24. Lots of things pre-HDTV television were shot to film and have been transferred to widescreen high-def and look pretty good. The early seasons of _Law & Order_ are like that (though it weirdly switches from 1.77:1 to 1.33:1 at Season 3).
> 
> The framerate of the video doesn't limit its resolution.
> 
> Most titles which have HD encodes have Super HD ones. There are some titles which are limited to 720p; these mostly seem to be big theatrical release titles like _Thor_, _Captain America_, _Transformers: Dark of the Moon_, _True Grit_, _Super 8_ and some others. These generally can't be played in HD on PCs at all and many of them don't have available digital 5.1 sound (the descriptions on Netflix's website will say "HD on your TV", by which to say "not on your PC"). I did come across one title which was 720p only but _could_ be played in 720p on PC (_Equilibrium_--good flick) but I think that it's the only one I've seen.


There is a ton of Netflix Example videos one can check out that runs at different frames per second which is really awesome for testing and showing off purposes.
http://movies.netflix.com/WiMovie/Example_Short_24/70136889?trkid=2361637
http://movies.netflix.com/WiMovie/Example_Short_25/70136890?trkid=2361637
http://movies.netflix.com/WiMovie/Example_Short_29.97/70136891?trkid=2361637


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

Mike-Wolf said:


> There is a ton of Netflix Example videos one can check out that runs at different frames per second which is really awesome for testing and showing off purposes.
> http://movies.netflix.com/WiMovie/Example_Short_24/70136889?trkid=2361637
> http://movies.netflix.com/WiMovie/Example_Short_25/70136890?trkid=2361637
> http://movies.netflix.com/WiMovie/Example_Short_29.97/70136891?trkid=2361637


The most useful of those (IMO) is "Example Short 23.976", which I mentioned back in this post. It's the only one with a bit-rate/resolution info overlay burned into each of its component video encodes. While you play it, you can see what bit rate is currently being streamed.

There are a bunch of those "Example" clips; they appear to be the only things in Netflix's library with the word "example" in their titles. They also seem to all be composed of the same 11 minute 10 second sequence, repeated as many times as necessary for whatever it is that they're providing a test for. I don't know just how good it is as "demo" material .


----------



## Mike-Wolf (Feb 25, 2013)

mikeyts said:


> The most useful of those (IMO) is "Example Short 23.976", which I mentioned back in this post. It's the only one with a bit-rate/resolution info overlay burned into each of its component video encodes. While you play it, you can see what bit rate is currently being streamed.
> 
> There are a bunch of those "Example" clips; they appear to be the only things in Netflix's library with the word "example" in their titles. They also seem to all be composed of the same 11 minute 10 second sequence, repeated as many times as necessary for whatever it is that they're providing a test for. I don't know just how good it is as "demo" material .


Actually I've taken the time to watch each one and found subtle differences in the videos even though they have the same sequences, like a mix of different takes for the various videos. There are a few SuperHD encoded example videos including an 8 hour loop. I'm assuming these videos are used for trade shows to demo new displays and technologies?


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> No Super HD support available here yet. (Charter)


Same here (Northern Nevada-Charter). I didn't even know what it was when I recently re-joined Netflix to watch 'House of Cards'. I noticed that it said, on the Netflix screen, that HoC is in 'super HD'. Hadn't even heard of that but the show didn't look any more spectacular than I expected. The only thing was that when I started each episode, for anywhere from a minute to 2 or 3 minutes, it was pixely.

I'd be happy if we could just get 'On Demand' here through Tivo Premiere.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

mikeyts said:


> The most useful of those (IMO) is "Example Short 23.976", which I mentioned back in this post. It's the only one with a bit-rate/resolution info overlay burned into each of its component video encodes. While you play it, you can see what bit rate is currently being streamed.


Mike,

I'm playing this one now and don't see any bit-rate/resolution info. Is this because I've got an S3 OLED?

Scott


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

HerronScott said:


> I'm playing this one now and don't see any bit-rate/resolution info. Is this because I've got an S3 OLED?


Yes. There are apparently several different sets of video encodes for every title (they've stated that 120 files are created for each). The TiVo Series3s and many other "legacy" players use a set of VC-1 video encodes with WMA stereo sound. I think that there are 4 standard def encodes at various bit rates for those and (for some) a single 720p HD one; no Super HD, no 1080p at all. The players don't use adaptive bit rate tech; they choose an encode according to initial conditions on their connections to Netflix's servers and if things get worse they'll pause and re-buffer a lower bit rate encode; they can't shift to higher bit rate encodes if conditions get better. (The Xbox 360 did a crude version of adaptive bit rate when it was using this set of encodes in which it could recover to higher bit rate encodes, pausing to re-buffer when it did. I doubt that any of the others attempted it).

Players from the last few years use sets of H.264/AVC video with stereo sound in a format that I'm not sure of (64- and 192 Kbps, probably DD 2.0) with possibly Dolby Digital Plus sound at 384 Kbps. The newer encode sets have sound separate from the video such that you can choose from multiple soundtracks in different languages (if available) and choose from multiple different subtitle sets. They are set up for adaptive bit rate streaming tech, which will smoothly (without pause) drop down to lower bit rate encodes if conditions on their connections to the servers worsen and smoothly ramp up to higher bit rate encodes if things get better.



Mike-Wolf said:


> Actually I've taken the time to watch each one and found subtle differences in the videos even though they have the same sequences, like a mix of different takes for the various videos. There are a few SuperHD encoded example videos including an 8 hour loop. I'm assuming these videos are used for trade shows to demo new displays and technologies?


You've watched every minute of all 27 of them? Wow . I'll take your word for it that some contain different takes of the same thing. My guess is that they're prepared for regression testing purposes and not particularly intended for public consumption. 17 of the 27 have Super HD encodes, the rest being limited to 720p. IMHO they make incredibly lame demo material.


----------



## Mike-Wolf (Feb 25, 2013)

mikeyts said:


> Yes. There are apparently several different sets of video encodes for every title (they've stated that 120 files are created for each). The TiVo Series3s and many other "legacy" players use a set of VC-1 video encodes with WMA stereo sound. I think that there are 4 standard def encodes at various bit rates for those and (for some) a single 720p HD one; no Super HD, no 1080p at all. The players don't use adaptive bit rate tech; they choose an encode according to initial conditions on their connections to Netflix's servers and if things get worse they'll pause and re-buffer a lower bit rate encode; they can't shift to higher bit rate encodes if conditions get better. (The Xbox 360 did a crude version of adaptive bit rate when it was using this set of encodes in which it could recover to higher bit rate encodes, pausing to re-buffer when it did. I doubt that any of the others attempted it).
> 
> Players from the last few years use sets of H.264/AVC video with stereo sound in a format that I'm not sure of (64- and 192 Kbps, probably DD 2.0) with possibly Dolby Digital Plus sound at 384 Kbps. The newer encode sets have sound separate from the video such that you can choose from multiple soundtracks in different languages (if available) and choose from multiple different subtitle sets. They are set up for adaptive bit rate streaming tech, which will smoothly (without pause) drop down to lower bit rate encodes if conditions on their connections to the servers worsen and smoothly ramp up to higher bit rate encodes if things get better.
> 
> You've watched every minute of all 27 of them? Wow . I'll take your word for it that some contain different takes of the same thing. My guess is that they're prepared for regression testing purposes and not particularly intended for public consumption. 17 of the 27 have Super HD encodes, the rest being limited to 720p. IMHO they make incredibly lame demo material.


I admit that it's not exactly considered "eye candy" but I think it's more intended as technical demos for how well a product can stream and handle the various video and audio bits. Some have a long list of languages in both the subtitle section and language section as well as frame rates and audio types, some being stereo while others being surround sound. In fact there is actually one video called El Fuente: 24 fps is about Mexico https://movies.netflix.com/WiMovie/El Fuente: 24 fps/70269551?trkid=438403


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

Mike-Wolf said:


> I admit that it's not exactly considered "eye candy" but I think it's more intended as technical demos for how well a product can stream and handle the various video and audio bits. Some have a long list of languages in both the subtitle section and language section as well as frame rates and audio types, some being stereo while others being surround sound.


We'll just have to disagree. The reason why the examples cover every base possible is because they need that for regression testing. If they make a change to their system they need to try every type of stream that they have and they need to try it from various players as requested and streamed over the open Internet just as their customers use it. Except for _El Fuente_ they're all composed of that same 11 minute 10 second sequence of basically nothing, photographed in a mediocre fashion (there may be some types of motion and lighting, etc that they're trying to represent there). _El Fuente_ is one out of 27 clips--it alone seems like legitimate demo material; it's a colorful little travelogue. (I've lived in this city on the border of Mexico for 12 years; one of these days I'll have to go there . But then I'm too lazy to make the 10 mile drive to the beach ).


----------



## Mike-Wolf (Feb 25, 2013)

mikeyts said:


> We'll just have to disagree. The reason why the examples cover every base possible is because they need that for regression testing. If they make a change to their system they need to try every type of stream that they have and they need to try it from various players as requested and streamed over the open Internet just as their customers use it. Except for _El Fuente_ they're all composed of that same 11 minute 10 second sequence of basically nothing, photographed in a mediocre fashion (there may be some types of motion and lighting, etc that they're trying to represent there). _El Fuente_ is one out of 27 clips--it alone seems like legitimate demo material; it's a colorful little travelogue. (I've lived in this city on the border of Mexico for 12 years; one of these days I'll have to go there . But then I'm too lazy to make the 10 mile drive to the beach ).


Love San Diego, it's amazing. Don't take it for granted. 
Also I agree with you with what you've said in this post and the related posts about this topic.


----------

